# Iranians Openned Fire On Civilians Who Refused To Go To Soleimani's Funeral



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2020)

Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.  







*HORROR! Iranian-backed Militias Open Fire on Civilians *
*Refusing to Go to Ceremony for Dead Terrorist Soleimani *

_Jan 5 – Nasiriyah, southern __#Iraq__#Iran__-backed militias open fire on civilians refusing to attend a ceremony for the now dead IRGC Quds Force chief Qasem Soleimani.  All the while, __@nytimes__ will describe him as a "popular general."__pic.twitter.com/cgBLnxzf6Z_
_— Heshmat Alavi (@HeshmatAlavi) __January 6, 2020_

HORROR! Iranian-backed Militias Open Fire on Civilians Refusing to Go to Ceremony for Dead Terrorist Soleimani (VIDEO)








*Ignored by Liberal Mainstream Media: Iranian Regime *
*Bribed Funeral Attendees with Free Meals*

_'I went to school in Iran in the 80s-early 90s & remember being periodically put on a bus along with all my classmates and taken to regime-organized demonstrations/events. It was humiliating & we hated it but were forced to go. __https://t.co/7NLKc3VbbW_
_— Mike Maleki (@mikemeleki) __January 6, 2020_'



*The regime was serving dinners to people who came out to the funeral.*
Via Ali Safavi:

_'__@dam00r_ _@mohamad43854922_ _@Sbweb_twiter_ _@Reyhan33861172_ _@Sohail72182596_ _@ZahraSa18631314_
_Proof of free lunch? Here: Official news agency IRNA: "Khalil Najafi, head of reconstruction of holy sites in Central Prov.: 40K plates of warm food for lunch, breakfast & snacks distributed. __pic.twitter.com/47Wjb8pTWM_
_— Ali Safavi (@amsafavi) __January 6, 2020__'_


Ignored by Liberal Mainstream Media: Iranian Regime Bribed Funeral Attendees with Free Meals


----------



## The VOR (Jan 7, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh Christ, Twinkle Toes is already at it this morning.

 And away we go with another all day marathon of:

Bad, bad, bad...Democrats...bad, bad...

Good, good, good...Republicans...good, good...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...


Fox reported that 35 people died in a stampede at the funeral....yet no video of it is shown. 
So it must be true.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...



Yes we know that many on the far left were upset that they could not go and pay their respects, but after you would needed to pay for the trip out of your own pocket!


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

Iran's Zarif says US denied him a visa to attend UN meeting

"Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif has said the United States declined to issue him a visa to attend a United Nations Security Council meeting scheduled in New York later this week, as tensions escalate between the two countries after the US killed Iran's most prominent military commander.

"'They fear that someone comes to the US and reveals realities,' Zarif said on Tuesday." 




*Too much MAGA?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


*It's up to 40 people so it's more likely it's actually 100.  God punishing Iran again.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Iran's Zarif says US denied him a visa to attend UN meeting
> 
> "Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif has said the United States declined to issue him a visa to attend a United Nations Security Council meeting scheduled in New York later this week, as tensions escalate between the two countries after the US killed Iran's most prominent military commander.
> 
> ...


*Ollie Assburn is a weak god.  Why couldn't he protect General Salami?  Why are most Muslim Nations shit holes with no water, and plagues of locusts?

Surely Ollie Assburn cares more for his moronic people than that.

Al Shabaab shoot locusts with machine guns as Somalia battles biggest swarms in 25 years

Farmers in southern Somalia are shooting at huge swarms of locusts with heavy machine guns in a desperate attempt to save their crops, according to media affiliated to the jihadist group Al-Shabaab.

According to the group’s media, insects that have infested farmland around the southwestern town of Tiyeglow, an Al-Shabaab stronghold, are being shot at with a PKM rifle — a machine gun version of the Russian Kalashnikov.

The news comes as the country experiences its largest locust infestation for 25 years. Since July, swarms of Desert Locusts from nearby Yemen have invaded vast swathes of the Horn of Africa. 

A typical swarm can contain up to 150 million insects per square kilometre. Each locust can grow up to 4.3 inches long and travel up to 95 miles a day depending on the wind. Every day, an average swarm can consume the equivalent of a year's worth of food for 2,500 people. 

According to the UN’s Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO), the locusts have already destroyed 70,000 hectares (175,000 acres) of farmland in Somalia and neighbouring Ethiopia. 
*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Ollie Assburn is a weak god. Why couldn't he protect General Salami? Why are most Muslim Nations shit holes with no water, and plagues of locusts?







Too much winning?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie Assburn is a weak god. Why couldn't he protect General Salami? Why are most Muslim Nations shit holes with no water, and plagues of locusts?
> ...


If you were eligible to vote you could vote against him in 2020. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie Assburn is a weak god. Why couldn't he protect General Salami? Why are most Muslim Nations shit holes with no water, and plagues of locusts?
> ...


Iranian General dead?
Yeah...we’re winning.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie Assburn is a weak god. Why couldn't he protect General Salami? Why are most Muslim Nations shit holes with no water, and plagues of locusts?
> ...


*The fake god Ollie Assburn will not save you from the Divine Judgment The One True God will reign down upon Iran when He destroys 90% of your military and it takes 7 months to bury the bodies.

allah is a jokester.  allah is Satan.*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> Iranian General dead?
> Yeah...we’re winning.


Are we leaving the Middle East or digging a few more mass graves in Iran?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Since Jihad is global we can wait to fight them in our own borders as opposed to theirs.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 7, 2020)

When I saw the faces of the alleged mourners, I could tell that some of them were less than genuinely grief-stricken and just going through the motions.

It is sad that the liberal media in this country want us to believe that the whole nation of Iran is out of their minds with grief at the death of some general. No wonder that there is no respect for the American media.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*Ezekiel 38 says The Graves will be dug in a new place called The Valley of Hamon Gog in The Desert near Jordan.  There are so many graves of Iranian, Turkish, and Russian Soldiers that it creates a new physical barrier that people have to travel around in that region.  

Roads and trails have to be rerouted around it because there is no where else to bury that many millions of soldiers, most of them Iranian, Algerian, Turkish, Syrian, Sudanese, Somalia, Sudan, & Ethiopian along with Russia and their leader Gog in one day of Divine Judgment on The Mountains of Israel when he judges The Russian Lead Islamic Coaliton of Millions, at The Battle of Gog and Magog.

The Destruction is so great that it takes 7 years to clean up The Battlefield, and 7 months to bury most of the soldiers.  Even after that, Israel has to hire crews of people to go out and look for bodies, place markers by them, and then have decontamination crews remove them to Hamon Gog.  

Ezekiel 38 & 39.



*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

TheParser said:


> When I saw the faces of the alleged mourners, I could tell that some of them were less than genuinely grief-stricken and just going through the motions.
> 
> It is sad that the liberal media in this country want us to believe that the whole nation of Iran is out of their minds with grief at the death of some general. No wonder that there is no respect for the American media.


*There were people in Iran waving American Flags to celebrate the death of General Salami and Iran shot them dead on the streets.*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If you were eligible to vote you could vote against him in 2020. Sucks to be you.


The End is Near




Will you stay loyal to Trump until he dies in prison?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > If you were eligible to vote you could vote against him in 2020. Sucks to be you.
> ...


He has not done anything in terms of wars. We are in a war on terror and he had a terrorist killed. Only dumbasses like you see a killing of terrorists as something bad. Now you will retort with a link, cut and paste or a picture or all three but you will never use your own words because when you do you expose your stupidity.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> The fake god Ollie Assburn will not save you from the Divine Judgment The One True God will reign down upon Iran when He destroys 90% of your military and it takes 7 months to bury the bodies







MAGA or Not?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...




it was raining when I woke up.....I blame liberals!


I just stubbed my toe!...fucking liberals!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Both. If Clinton had killed Bin Laddin there would not have been a 9/11 and the Twin Towers would still be there. It’s better to be proactive than reactive. You won’t live much longer because you’re old but at least learn from this.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > If you were eligible to vote you could vote against him in 2020. Sucks to be you.
> ...


*America Never goes to War with Iran nor any other army that I have seen in The Prophecies.  Iran, Russia and Turkey along with countries like Libya, Sudan, Somalia and others converge on Israel so suddenly no one can react.

Then God reigns down a storm of giant hailstones upon them, fire, rain, pestilence and plagues them with insanity, and they all turn on each other, and millions are slaughtered not by the hand of man or a human enemy but by GOD HIMSELF!*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Rain is better than snow and you’re clumsy. Sucks to be you. Probably bad genetics.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Both Bin Laden and Al Baghdadi were financed and took orders from General Soleimani, but the sickest part of that is Obama Bin Lying knew that, and still gave Iran $150 Billion.

Think about that for several minutes, and then think about it again, and ask yourself why Obama repeatedly funneled money to terrorists.*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> Since Jihad is global we can wait to fight them in our own borders as opposed to theirs.


Perhaps we should stop stealing their oil and killing their civilians if we don't want to fight them here?




US troops are staying in Syria to ‘keep the oil’ – and have already killed hundreds over it


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

*God Blesses those that Bless Israel, even if that man is imperfect as we all are.  As long as Donald Trump Defends Israel, and protects The Innocent, God will Protect him.

This is why all the schemes of The Democrats and Foreign Agents of "Chaos" repeatedly have failed.

You are not fighting with Donald Trump, you are fighting with The God who protects him.*



georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > The fake god Ollie Assburn will not save you from the Divine Judgment The One True God will reign down upon Iran when He destroys 90% of your military and it takes 7 months to bury the bodies
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*Israel and America do not need anyone's Oil or Gas.  We don't even need Saudi Oil, or Russian Natural Gas anymore.  God has blessed Israel and America with Abundance while little allah blesses his people with drought, pestilence, plagues of locusts, poverty & famine & war & and no water for their crops and brutal tyrants for their leaders.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


They have been at war since before the US was discovered. You’re so uneducated


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


We don't need their oil. The US is energy independent and is the world's largest exporter of oil now.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


That's Bush's fault.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...







Did a Billboard in Missouri Show President Trump Alongside a Gospel Quote?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


President Trump is not considered 'the messiah', as snowflakes saw Barry as...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> He has not done anything in terms of wars. We are in a war on terror and he had a terrorist killed. Only dumbasses like you see a killing of terrorists as something bad


Trump has killed more civilians than Obama, and we have more troops in the Middle East today than when the Corporate Clown took office.

The US military creates more terror than any other institution on this planet.




Iran's parliament designates all US forces as 'terrorists'


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2020)

Only terrorists are mourning one of their own.  The rest of the Iranian people knew how bad this monster was.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2020)

If Obama apologized for 1 civilian drone victim every day, it would take him 3 years


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*AS A CHRISTIAN, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU FORGIVE A MAN WHO HAS WRONGED YOU, TREE?  AS A CHRISTIAN, WHY ARE YOU IMMEDIATELY DEMANDING WAR AND NOT TURNING THE OTHER CHEEK, TREE?

AS A FUNDAMENTALIST CRACKPOT, WHY ARE YOU ADVOCATING FOR A NUCLEAR HOLOCAUST?  ARE FUNDAMENTALISTS HOPING FOR THE END OF THE WORLD AND TRYING TO PUSH TRUMP INTO MAKING IT HAPPEN?

ARE YOU REALLY THAT CRAZY, TREE?  ARE YOU DOING PUTIN'S BIDING, AND WORKING ON THE SIDE OF WAR, TREE?*


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Iran's Zarif says US denied him a visa to attend UN meeting
> ...


Rest assured those locusts are all Trump's and America's fault. (sarcasm intended)


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > The fake god Ollie Assburn will not save you from the Divine Judgment The One True God will reign down upon Iran when He destroys 90% of your military and it takes 7 months to bury the bodies
> ...


Why not both?


----------



## CWayne (Jan 7, 2020)

Good lord.  Did any of you really buy into that "The Iranian people are pissed over the killing of their General?"

You all know that Iran is a cruel, authoritarian regime not unlike the brutal regime of Saddam Hussein?

The people do what their government tells them to do or they shoot them.  Kind of like visions of a Democrat utopia.

The only real sad part is that our media fell for it in the hopes that they could stick some mud on Trump.

And the left bought into it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 7, 2020)

Nothing says “death to America” like holding your highest-honors state funeral in a Chevy Silverado.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Only terrorists are mourning one of their own.  The rest of the Iranian people knew how bad this monster was.



so far I have not run into a single person of middle eastern background or
Iranian background ---whether Christian, jew or muslim ----who is negative
on the death of General Salami


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're so uneducated


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



sadly----our Georgie is very educated------the VALDICTORIAN of the
    Khutbah Jumaat jerks


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Only terrorists are mourning one of their own.  The rest of the Iranian people knew how bad this monster was.
> ...



They support a murderer.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 7, 2020)

This is soooo distressing.

There are 2 kinds of Americans I recently found out.
1- Deplorable Americans
2- Al-Qaeda Americans

Who of the group should be called The Super Despicables?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 7, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



who is  "they"?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Those people you ran into.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



who is the "murderer"  to which you refer


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...


well definitely demoks bad, not so sure on the republicans.  Did the demofks mourn his loss?  you bet your ass.  Now, you may be embarrassed they did, but that is just a fact.  They all said that evil prick shouldn't have been shot.  well, there can only be one explanation for a guy who killed over 600 Americans and was in the wrong country at the airport of the latest battlezone.  hmmmmmmmm maybe you're anti american.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


way to jump into the anti american pool. Wow, one dude dead, spread wide the exposure of all the anti americans.  "there you go", as Sheriff McCloud would say.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


lordbrown, another anti american jumps in.  amazing.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 7, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder our resident Dimwingers love them.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 7, 2020)

Nostra said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...


so antifa's leaders.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


i think i seen that movie.....


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2020)

Nostra said:


> No wonder our resident Dimwingers love them.



The last people who paid to have their own citizens shot / beaten / bloodied / 'suicided' was HILLARY CLINTON.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2020)

Can I assume this info came from the same intelligence community that came to the conclusion that Trump conspired with Russia to fix the election?


----------



## The VOR (Jan 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Why you telling me this shit?  I don't give a fuck.


----------



## The VOR (Jan 7, 2020)

Kosh said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


What the fuck are you babbling about, you idiot?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



Oh did you miss your flight as well to pay your respects to the this terrorist?


----------



## The VOR (Jan 7, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


All of this winning!!!  

And all these pussies do is whine, whine and whine some more.


----------



## The VOR (Jan 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


You are a fucking idiot, and you prove it with each and every post.


----------



## The VOR (Jan 7, 2020)

Kosh said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Doubling down on stupid, I see.  I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



Yes that is what the far left has done against Trump!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 7, 2020)

The VOR said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Obviously. 

But since you're commenting on this thread....I wanted to inject a little common-sense into it....maybe some of it might rub off on you.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

The VOR said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Babylon Bee:

Democrats Call For Flags To Be Flown At Half-Mast To Grieve Death Of Soleimani

_WASHINGTON, D.C.—At a press conference held on Capitol Hill Friday, mourning Democrat leaders called for flags to be flown half-mast to honor the death of Qasem Soleimani.

Flags were spotted flying at half-mast around the country, notably at The Washington Post, The New York Times, and in front of several celebrities' homes. The celebrities went out and bought an American flag for the first time just to fly it at half-mast for this important time of grief.
_
It was satire.  You got to love it though. It would be the truth if they could have actually gotten away with it.  LOL.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Babylon Bee:
> 
> Democrats Call For Flags To Be Flown At Half-Mast To Grieve Death Of Soleimani
> 
> ...



Much like how D-Adam Schiff's personally authored fictional account of the telephone call between President Trump and the Ukraine PM would have been_ 'legitimate evidence of a crime committed by the President'_ instead of a_ 'Parody'_ if he could have gotten away  with it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 8, 2020)

I reckon Soros paid for those free meals as well as free transport.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Mark Meadow's this morning on OAN, obammy had 571 Drone Strikes and Peloser never said a word.  Trump lights up one and she goes ballistic, (my word).


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I reckon Soros paid for those free meals as well as free transport.


most likely.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

Mark Meadow's was on fire this morning.  I still love "time to take the 'hug a terrorist' stickers off your cars"  too fking funny.


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 8, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gateway Pundit?  Sheesh!  And apparently you are unfamiliar with the custom of providing a meal for mourners.  The ladies of my church would be surprised, because they get together after every member funeral to cook up a great meal for the mourners.  Their Beef Stroganoff is superb!


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...


I thought I saw George Soros there.


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


You see George Soros everywhere.  Under your bed, pumping up gas prices, pulling down confederate statues, shipping MS13 gangs to Nantucket Island, providing fake DNA for the Central Park 5...yada, yada, yada


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...


naw, just where ever there's terrorists looking for money.


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> naw, just where ever there's terrorist looking for money.


You see Soros in the White House?  Who knew?


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > naw, just where ever there's terrorist looking for money.
> ...


Dude, Barry is gone....he's been gone for more than 3 years.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 8, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > naw, just where ever there's terrorist looking for money.
> ...


naw, he was over at the funeral in Tehran.


----------



## Votto (Jan 8, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is an account of a man who attended the funeral of Joseph Stalin where people were also crushed to death over the frenzy.

Mourners Crushed at Stalin’s Funeral

This is a common theme in totalitarian regimes.  Once their fearless all knowing leader dies, you are literally lost and feel as though your life is over as well.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2020)

Votto said:


> This is a common theme in totalitarian regimes.  Once their fearless all knowing leader dies, you are literally lost and feel as though your life is over as well.


I am sure the fact that Iran was shooting their own people for not wanting to attend this terrorist's funeral had something to do with it...


----------



## The VOR (Jan 9, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The last thing I would want is common sense rubbing off on me.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 9, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those innocent civilian deaths are on Trump's head.  If he wouldn't have killed the General there would have been funeral, and they wouldn't have had to shoot the folks that didn't want to attend the funeral!

CLOWN SHOW EXPERT:






More:






Susan Hennessey is Executive Editor of the Lawfare Blog, a Brookings Senior Fellow, and a Fake News CNN National Legal Analyst and former Intelligence Community lawyer. She’s also, as you can see, a dishonest idiot. These are the “experts” Trump is supposed to have deferred to. Disgraceful, and a pretty good explanation of why our foreign policy has been a dumpster fire for that last three decades.

The Suicide of Expertise.

Plus:

Yet the more we learn — about the deliberations preceding the strike, about the chain of events leading to it, about the prior and subsequent moves by CENTCOM to harden the American position in the region — the more it seems that the President acted with deliberate aforethought, that he does in fact have a plan, and therefore likely is capable of envisioning and handling what happens next. That much is only fair, whether or not one agrees with the decision as such.

What nearly the entire DC / academia / journo natsec/forpol commentariat actually means by its critique, though, is that they weren’t included in any of this. Ben Rhodes took the time to rally them together, get their talking points aligned, illuminate a pathway to social and professional advancement: that’s their preferred template for Iran-related policymaking.

Donald Trump’s template for Iran-related policymaking is the smoking wreckage of a terror mastermind’s vehicle. The courtiers see it, and want to know what’s in it for them.

Americans see it, and they know.

What the foreign policy apparatchiks fear isn’t that Trump might fail — they pray for that. What they fear is that he is likely to succeed.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 9, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens who refused to attend terrorist General Soleimani's funeral were shot while the regime bribed others to attend with free food...yeah, the Iranian people are broken-hearted over the death of this POS.
> ...


You lost all credibility the second you opined that President Trump is responsible for the murder of all of those innocent, oppressed Iranian citizens gunned down by their rulers for refusing to attend the funeral of the leader of the largest terrorist organization in the world, the POS responsible for the deaths of over 500 US troops and thousands of men, women, & children throughout the Middle East.

Not a damn word you posted after that mattered / was worth reading.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 10, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


All they can do is scream "Orange Man Bad!"

*Put Out the Fire In Your Hair*





WWIII!

Sometimes the crazy is so crazy I don’t even know what to do about it.

They lost their best friend, funder and supporter when Obama left the White House.

As for running around with your hair on fire, because Trump engaged in “assassination” of a foreign leader: if you are Rand Paul you’re allowed to do that.  Why? Because he also bitched, loudly and often about Obama’s happy go lucky murder by Drone. But even he should take a powder on this on.

Big  L Libertarians share with liberals the delusion that the rest of the world are big, harmless teddy bears and that if the US doesn’t commit violence no one will attack us. Also the belief that if we don’t retaliate, the crazies of the world won’t attack again. 

This was an enemy combatant in a war zone, part of the military of another country.

A gentlemen in a theater of war in a country we’re obligated to protect, for the sole reason of attacking us, helped coordinate an attack on our embassy. 


Then come the bed wetters and nail biters who are afraid, somehow, this will personally lead to their deaths, unless they apologize to Iran right now and tell them how sorry they are.

Moaning “please don’t attack us” is what will MAKE THEM ATTACK YOU. Sadists are inflamed by appeasement.  Because it makes you sound weak. Which, of course, you are, but it doesn’t mean the US is. Pull your socks up, stop sniveling, and for the love of heaven, talk to someone over 55, who remembers when Iran took over our embassy and held our people hostage while Jimmah fiddled. Ask him about all the times that Iran screamed “Death to America.” Their claim now that they only hate Trump is either disingenuous or an admission that they have invented a time machine. Which do you think is more likely?

And what do you think their plans for YOU are if they get Trump out of the way?

Put Out the Fire In Your Hair


----------

